# Logiciel d'envoi de newsletter



## ANGLES (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
Merci de vos infos concernant un logiciel d'envoi en HTML de newsletters avec images sans limitation de destinataires.


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2007)

ANGLES a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci de vos infos concernant un logiciel d'envoi en HTML de newsletters avec images sans limitation de destinataires.



maxbulkmailer sans discussion
inutile d'essayer dans mail

Tu fais ta newsletter
tu l'héberges
Tu fais ta liste dans carnet d'adresse
tu ouvres maxbulk mailer
et le tour est joué

La version gratuite rajoute un ti texte en bas 

NDLR: MAxbulk permet aussi de créer une adresse d'envoi qui n'existe pas...


----------



## ANGLES (17 Août 2007)

J'ai MaxBulkMailer, mais il n'envoie pas d'images apparemment !!
Je ne peux envoyer que du texte.
Comment héberger une news, j'ai iweb : faut-il faire la news avec et ensuite, je pense, qu'avec un ftp, il faut la télécharger sur mon hébergement.
Pour l'envoi, les mails ne sont pas sur mon carnet d'adresses, mais sur un fichier excell : comment procéder?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## vleroy (17 Août 2007)

ANGLES a dit:


> J'ai MaxBulkMailer, mais il n'envoie pas d'images apparemment !!
> Je ne peux envoyer que du texte.
> Comment héberger une news, j'ai iweb : faut-il faire la news avec et ensuite, je pense, qu'avec un ftp, il faut la télécharger sur mon hébergement.
> Pour l'envoi, les mails ne sont pas sur mon carnet d'adresses, mais sur un fichier excell : comment procéder?
> Merci de vos réponses.



Mais si il envoie tout ce que tu veux quand tu t'y prends bien.
Le principe est le suivant: tu crées ta newsletter format web en html, avec photos, textes, liens, et tout ce que tu veux y mettre dedans.
Cette page doit être héberger chez... un hébergeur.
Et dans Maxbulk mailer tu mets dans le corps du message le lien type : http//www.monhebergeur.toto/manewsletter

Maintenant où héberger? D'abord faire ta newsletter. Regarde ensuite sur imageshack.us, moi j'y héberge mes photos pour le forum (comme beaucoup) mais je pense que tu peux aussi y héberger une newsletter.

Sinon, free, ou les pages persos de ton FAI, ou mieux tu t'achètes un nom de domaine

Voilà, je crois que j'ai tout dit:rateau: 

Si besoin n'hésite pas 

A+


----------



## ANGLES (19 Août 2007)

Justement mon probl&#232;me, c'est de cr&#233;er ma news.
J'ai essay&#233; avec iweb, mais c'est limit&#233;.
Que me proposes-tu?


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2007)

ANGLES a dit:


> Justement mon problème, c'est de créer ma news.
> J'ai essayé avec iweb, mais c'est limité.
> Que me proposes-tu?



N'importe quel éditeur web fera l'affaire. Je vais donc te donner deux exemples un peu extrêmes. Moi j'utilise Golive (CS1) mais tu pourrais très bien la faire sous word qui possède un mode html. Néanmoins, tu t'en rendras vite compte, ce n'est pas simple sur des outils qui ne sont pas destinés à ça et que cela devient vite compliqué sur des outils destinés aux professionnels.
Utiliser iWeb? Oui pourquoi pas mais n'oublie pas qu'une newsletter répond à un format assez petit et qu'il te faudra donc choisir une page vide, et dans l'inspecteur modifier la taille de la page. Mon avis: ne dépasse pas 480 en largeur et même 400 serait mieux.

Autre recommandation, n'oublie pas de redimensionner tes photos en taille (pixels) mais également les mettre dans une résolution web. iPhoto fait ça très bien par la fonction exporter.

Sinon tu vas trouver d'autres éditeurs ici ainsi que des softs pour le transfert ftp vers le site d'hébergement.

A+ si d'autres questions.


----------



## Almux (7 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

Je cherche aussi un moyen d'envoyer des newsletters faites maison.
Idéalement, il suffit de créer une page web dont l'allure corresponde au message voulu, de la charger sur son hébergeur, d'ouvrir la page dans Safari et de faire pomme + i. Ainsi la page est automatiquement ouverte dans un document Mail qu'il suffit d'adresser à volonté!
Tout irait bien... s'il n'y avait windows et les philtres paranoïaques... Car beaucoup de "client" ne verront pas la bonne mise en page, ni même les photos, à cause des firewalls et/ou de l'usage d'un butineur d'une autre époque!
Donc, retour à la case départ: il faut faire une page html toute fraîche.
Maintenant, le problème est: comment offrir à un tiers la possibilité d'envoyer ses newsletter? Comment lui fournir 3 ou 4 templates WYSYWIG qu'il n'ait qu'à remplir et à charger (avec les images) sur son serveur??

Une idée?


----------



## maousse (8 Juillet 2008)

installer phplist (http://www.phplist.com/) sur un compte chez un hébergeur payant (pour ne pas être limité artificiellement), et laisser faire la magie.


----------

